# Monmouth County Fair Comp. -- NJ 7/25,26



## tell you what bbq (Jul 18, 2008)

I am competing FIRST TIME next week with a buddy!!  TEAM - TELL YOU WHAT BBQ!!

ANYONE in??


----------

